# [astuce] lister les failles affectant votre système

## anigel

Bonjour,

Comme vous le savez, Gentoo a une équipe en charge de la sécurité et de la gestion des bugs associés. Un outil Gentoo en développement me sert depuis un bon moment déjà, avec satisfaction : glsa-check.

J'ai rédigé un (tout) petit script pour automatiser tout ça, afin d'obtenir, vite, la liste des paquets qui doivent être mis à jour, car mettant en péril le système. Ensuite, et selon le paquet concerné, je lance la màj, ou non.

Bref, voici le script en question. N'hésitez pas à l'améliorer, car il ne répond qu'à mes besoins, et je ne le maintiendrais pas tant que son état actuel me donnera satisfaction ^^.

```
for item in `glsa-check -t all 2>/dev/null | grep -v This` ; do

    echo -e -n "\033[1;34m $item\033[0m : "

    glsa-check -d $item 2>/dev/null | grep "Affected package:"

done
```

Copiez-collez le code dans une fichier, par exemple glsa.check.sh, puis effectuez un chmod u+x sur ce fichier. Il ne reste plus qu'à l'exécuter, après avoir fait un emerge sync tout frais, bien sûr.

----------

## Enlight

Héhé, le script va partir dans un cronjob avec l'echo redirigé sur un fichier, que je vais faire cater à mon torsmo... trop bien, trop bien!

Merci anigel!

----------

## titix

Très pratique!

Merci beaucoup :o)

----------

## blasserre

un grand merci également  ^^

tu viens, entre autres, de me faire réaliser que les 

versions slottées se mettaient pas forcément à jour   :Confused: 

----------

## voltairien

Merci aussi, ca nous rappelle à nos devoirs de mises à jours COMPLETES, et pas uniquement le world ...

Sans doute que le mieux est de faire un emerge --deep non ? mais ca risque de prendre des ressources.

Enfin, on parle d'intégrer glsa-check dans emerge.

----------

## CryoGen

emerge -auvD world ne met pas à jour tout le system ???

----------

## blasserre

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> emerge -auvD world ne met pas à jour tout le system ???

 

on va dire que ça dépend du world  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gim

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> emerge -auvD world ne met pas à jour tout le system ???

 

Si, excepté peut être les packages SLOTés, dont les vielles versions sont toujours là.

Le problème c'est que des programmes peuvent dans ce cas rester linkés avec de vielles bibliothèques éventuellement security-bugées.

----------

## _droop_

Salut

@blasserre : comment ca ?

Au sujet, des packages multi-slot, glsa-check doit les verifier. (enfin il me semble que cet outil est encore experimental).

Sinon un petit prune sur les pacquets multi slot (qpkg -d pour les trouver) ca fait pas de mal de temps en temps  :Laughing: 

Bonne journée.

PS : je comprend pas

```
for i in `qpkg -d | awk -F/ '{print $2}'`; do emerge -Ppv "$i"; done 
```

marche pas.

alors que emerge -Ppv un des paquets donné par qpkg -d | awk -F/ '{print $2}' marche...

----------

## blasserre

salut,

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> @blasserre : comment ca ?

 

en fait, je me suis aperçu que mon world ne contenait pas tout...

d'où la grosse frayeur au glsa-check.

ceci dit, j'ai un peu de mal à cerner la politique gentoo en matière d'update de paquets slottés

(ex: phpmyadmin [ebuild NS] remplace l'ancien !)

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Au sujet, des packages multi-slot, glsa-check doit les verifier. (enfin il me semble que cet outil est encore experimental).

 

boa pour l'usage qu'on en fait, si ca plante un fois de temps en temps

----------

## _droop_

<mode hors topic>

@blasserre : qu'entends tu par tout ?

parce que world ne doit pas tout contenir, il devrait en contenir le minimun possible mème. (minimun, emerge depclean te vire pas de paquets dont tu as besoin).

</mode>

----------

## blasserre

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> <mode hors topic>
> 
> @blasserre : qu'entends tu par tout ?
> 
> parce que world ne doit pas tout contenir, il devrait en contenir le minimun possible mème. (minimun, emerge depclean te vire pas de paquets dont tu as besoin).
> ...

 

voir : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333948.html

----------

